# Breaking in new MES 40 - metallic smell



## jtkopp (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got the new generation MES 40 for Christmas.  I'm new to this electric smoker thing, so I decided to check on here for some tips before I got started.  First thing I did was go for the pre-seasoning of the smoker to make sure my first batch of food didn't taste like burnt oil/plastic/fresh from the factory smell.  I decided overdoing it was better than underdoing it.  So I took all the trays, racks, etc. out of the smoker and washed them really well.  Then I wiped down the inside of the smoker with just water.  Then I ran the smoker empty for several hours to burn off any residual oil.  I let it cool down, then wiped it all down with vegetable oil (per a tip I read on here), turned it back on, put in some wood chips (pecan) and ran it again for about 8 hours.  I woke up this morning and opened it up, and the inside has a bit of a golden brown haze (that looks good to me), but it still had a bit of a metallic smell.  It was cold when I was checking/smelling it this morning.  So my question is...is a little bit of that smell OK, it won't affect the flavor of anything I smoke in there, or should I keep running it empty with smoke from wood chips?  Should I do a test run with something small and cheap (any recommendations) to make sure it doesn't impact my food?  

I need help, because I'm hosting a new years eve party and providing smoked meat and don't want to serve brisket and pulled pork that taste like metal and oil.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tferrell (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the same one and i think you have it ready to go ,but you may want to make sure your latch is tight enough so that steam don't rise up into the control panel for this will cause you to have to take it apart and dry it out with a blowdryer to get it going agian


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 27, 2012)

A Metallic Smell???

I am assuming the smell you are referring to is from burning chips in the tray

If you let the unit smoke for 8 hours, did you keep feeding the chip pan every 30-40 minutes?

TJ


----------



## jtkopp (Dec 27, 2012)

No I did not keep feeding in wood chips every 30 minutes. Is that how often I need to feed chips?  I was hoping to be able to leave this thing unattended a lot longer than that. What about things like brisket? I don't want to have to watch this thing overnight.


----------



## netbbq (Dec 27, 2012)

Todd, looks like he left a major opening for you!  I love it.  Did you give him a script?  Seriously, you need to check out sponsor A-MAZE-N Products for pellet smoker!


----------



## jtkopp (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually I did buy one of the A-Maze-N pellet smokers but didn't use it when seasoning the smoker. I was mainly planning to use it for cold smoking but I guess I should use out for hit smoking as well? Any limitations on using it when hot smoking? Can I use the water in the water pan?


----------



## netbbq (Dec 27, 2012)

You'll get all kind of answers to your water pan ?  Water pan will create steam.    You want low and slow. Not steam so much.   MES great with hot or cold


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 27, 2012)

Yup, I could pitch him, but let's teach him how to smoke first!!!

Yes, you need to continue to feed the smoker with a small handful( 1/4 cup) of chips every 30 - 40 minutes to maintain good smoke throughout your smoke.

Don't "Stuff" the chip pan full of chips, thinking the chips will continue to smoke for hours, cuz they won't

Doing so will produce loads of ugly white smoke that's full of creosote

Creosote will surely give you a "Metallic" taste on your food.

So, before you tackle a big New Years Day smoke, do a small smoke, like a pork butt or maybe even spare ribs

Not that you can't smoke a brisket, but practice a little first

Your gonna screw up a few smokes, so don;t get discouraged

It happens to all of us

Learn from these, and your next smoker will always be better!!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 27, 2012)

jtkopp said:


> Actually I did buy one of the A-Maze-N pellet smokers but didn't use it when seasoning the smoker. I was mainly planning to use it for cold smoking but I guess I should use out for hit smoking as well? Any limitations on using it when hot smoking? Can I use the water in the water pan?


DUDE!

You got your answer already......AMNPS!

Yes, it will work GREAT for supplementing smoke at cooking temps.  That's actually what it was designed for!!!

Do not use water in the water pan, but foil the pan for EZ cleaning

Place a disposable aluminum pan under each piece of meat to catch the drippings....VERY IMPORTANT!!!

Inject your pork butt with apple juice, sprite or anything you like

Inject your brisket with beef broth

You're gonna smoke @ 275 for the first 6 hours or so, and the foil your meat to finish

You're cooking to internal temp, not time

The meat could take 12+ hours to cook, depending on the size of the cuts.

I cheat, and finish in the oven...Sorry!

The meat can be strained and the fat separated.  Then use if for Au Juis.  I mix some of the strained pork juice back into my pulled pork, and the rest goes into my finishing sauce....Mmmmm Good!

So, if you run into a jam, you can call me on my cell phone @ (952)412-0484

Shhhhhh....Don't give my number out to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I EXPECT pics!

Todd


----------

